# Logitech x530 satellite speakers with no sub, how to connect to onboard audio 3.5mm jack



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 17, 2018)

Bought some used logitech x530 speakers from ebay and have just realised it is only for the 4 satellite surround speakers and not the subwoofer, is there any kind of adaptor or anything that I can hook them up to the onboard 3.5mm jack whilst being as cheap as possible as I'd rather not shell out much more money for what was supposed to be a cheap set of speakers. I will be happy just using 2 of the speakers also so doesn't neccesarily have to support all 4.

Here's a link to the connectors they plug into on the back of the sub https://en.audiofanzine.com/multimedia-speaker/logitech/X-530/medias/pictures/a.play,m.316459.html not sure what they are?

This looks like it could work?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AKORD-Ster..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=AY73ZHS6EX8ZSHZYQEME

Edit: actually I'm betting they require some form of power, so I might be shit out of luck without buying a sub.


----------



## Totally (Aug 17, 2018)

If you have a sound card or mb that supports 5.1, single RCA to 3.5mm adapters would be your best option.

however many you need of this guy, https://www.amazon.co.uk/kenable-Phono-Socket-3-5mm-Adapter/dp/B004HSQJHY/ and plug into the back of comp


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 17, 2018)

Totally said:


> If you have a sound card or mb that supports 5.1, single RCA to 3.5mm adapters would be your best option.


Sorry should have mentioned I have an Asrock Ab350m with Realtek ALC887. Can you link to an example?


----------



## Totally (Aug 17, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Sorry should have mentioned I have an Asrock Ab350m with Realtek ALC887. Can you link to an example?



Ah, that motherboard only does stereo so the first adapter you linked is the best that can be done for as little money as possible, if you want more channels you'll need a soundcard and the adapter I've edited the link to above.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 17, 2018)

Totally said:


> Ah, that motherboard only does stereo so the first adapter you linked is the best that can be done for as little money as possible, if you want more channels you'll need a soundcard and the adapter I've edited the link to above.


um it does 5.1/7.1 surround, where are you getting stereo from?


----------



## Totally (Aug 17, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> um it does 5.1/7.1 surround, where are you getting stereo from?



Those are only available via hdmi and digital out. You're only going to be able to get  2.1 from a single 3.5m jack. Only the jacks for front channels (green) are present, missing are the sides(orange) and center(black) channel. Sorry but the the truth is if you want to output 5 channel using those speakers with that mb you are going to need at least a soundcard. To explain it in other terms if these where monitors you are trying connect for monitors while their are physically only 2 outputs on the back of the motherboard. I can support more but you can only connect that many. It's not that bad a cheap soundcard can be found for 20-50us, Asus Xonar DX isn't terrible for the cost as you can find them on ebay for $20 used.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 17, 2018)

Totally said:


> Those are only available via hdmi and digital out. You're only going to be able to get  2.1 from a single 3.5m jack. Only the jacks for front channels (green) are present, missing are the sides(orange) and center(black) channel. Sorry but the the truth is if you want to output 5 channel using those speakers with that mb you are going to need at least a soundcard. To explain it in other terms if these where monitors you are trying connect for monitors while their are physically only 2 outputs on the back of the motherboard. I can support more but you can only connect that many.


The darndest thing, I have just noticed I only have 3 inputs on the motherboard, front speakers in, line in and mic in. Though I am sure you can configure the line in for 5.1 speakers and use the front panel for 7.1. Regardless I only want 2 of the speakers to work but I am not sure an adaptor like the one I linked would work as the speakers won't be getting any power from anywhere


----------



## Totally (Aug 17, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> The darndest thing, I have just noticed I only have 3 inputs on the motherboard, front speakers in, line in and mic in. Though I am sure you can configure the line in for 5.1 speakers and use the front panel for 7.1. Regardless I only want 2 of the speakers to work but I am not sure an adaptor like the one I linked would work as the speakers won't be getting any power from anywhere



Their passive speakers they should be fine, if you want them to be louder you can simply get an amp separately.

I also just realized the adapter we linked  may not work well, get one with a length of cable. The ones we found would block other jacks.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 17, 2018)

Totally said:


> Their passive speakers they should be fine, if you want them to be louder you can simply get an amp separately.


How do you know they are passive (don't require external power) and how much will this affect the volume they output compared to if they were hooked up as intended to the sub?

Oh btw just confirmed that I can change the Realtek driver settings for 5.1 using line in for rear speakers, had to use 2 sets of headphones as that's all I have to hand though can confirm both work simultaneously to represent quadrophonic/5.1 and if needs be I could use the front panel header for 7.1 though I will never require 5.1 let alone 7.1. As long as you think they will work without requiring external power that's good enough for me.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson (Aug 17, 2018)

These will sound terrible without the sub...like...really bad.  You could just cut the connector(s) off and splice a 3.5mm jack in its place and plug the speakers straight tothe green port on your motherboard if you are keen on using them and don't want to spend anything more on them.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 18, 2018)

Aaron_Henderson said:


> These will sound terrible without the sub...like...really bad.  You could just cut the connector(s) off and splice a 3.5mm jack in its place and plug the speakers straight tothe green port on your motherboard if you are keen on using them and don't want to spend anything more on them.


So what difference would it make using a RCA>3.5mm splitter than splicing off the connector and connecting a 3.5mm jack??


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2018)

i've had those speakers before: you wont get more than quiet muffled audio without a powered amplifier.

The sub for the X530 is the amplifier as well, so the speakers definitely require active power to work


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2018)

Mussels said:


> i've had those speakers before: you wont get more than quiet muffled audio without a powered amplifier.
> 
> The sub for the X530 is the amplifier as well, so the speakers definitely require active power to work


This. How are you gonna use speakers with no power? 

Someone call me out on this one if I'm wrong, but it may be possible to hook them up to a 5.1 or higher receiver. The main problem with this is you run the risk of blowing the speakers if the receiver puts out too low of a resistance, or if you simply crank it up too loud for those speakers to handle.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2018)

hat said:


> This. How are you gonna use speakers with no power?
> 
> Someone call me out on this one if I'm wrong, but it may be possible to hook them up to a 5.1 or higher receiver. The main problem with this is you run the risk of blowing the speakers if the receiver puts out too low of a resistance, or if you simply crank it up too loud for those speakers to handle.



you can, but you need the ohm rating of the speakers to match the amp/receiver


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 18, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Bought some used logitech x530 speakers from ebay and have just realised it is only for the 4 satellite surround speakers and not the subwoofer, is there any kind of adaptor or anything that I can hook them up to the onboard 3.5mm jack whilst being as cheap as possible as I'd rather not shell out much more money for what was supposed to be a cheap set of speakers. I will be happy just using 2 of the speakers also so doesn't neccesarily have to support all 4.
> 
> Here's a link to the connectors they plug into on the back of the sub https://en.audiofanzine.com/multimedia-speaker/logitech/X-530/medias/pictures/a.play,m.316459.html not sure what they are?
> 
> ...



Ok right front is a RS 232 port(serialport), its pinout is proprietary for voltages required to power the speakers and control the volume from the right front speaker. All other connectors are rca jack style, you need the subwoofer. If he did not provide it, you need to find 1 or return the speakers. The right front speaker typically has the 3.5mm plug.


----------



## flmatter (Aug 18, 2018)

As it was pointed earlier you will need the sub with its amp to power the speakers properly, other wise this is what you need . Amazon may have it cheaper, where is Radio Shack when need them.....


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2018)

Mussels said:


> you can, but you need the ohm rating of the speakers to match the amp/receiver


This says 4 ohms.


----------



## ThatOneNiko (Aug 22, 2018)

Get a stereo receiver and possibly splice the speaker wires before the RCA plug... you can use the Positive/Negative wires to hook to the speaker outputs of the Receiver... then feed a signal from the computer card to the receiver... because the speakers are not powered yet, splicing and just wiring to the speaker outputs gives them power.
Most receivers can do 4-16ohms on their outputs


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 25, 2018)

Would this amp be an "quick fix" to hook up 2 of the speakers to the PC?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00OR5OBFY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ThatOneNiko (Aug 25, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Would this amp be an "quick fix" to hook up 2 of the speakers to the PC?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00OR5OBFY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That or
https://www.parts-express.com/lepai...-stereo-amplifier-with-power-supply--310-3000
will work


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2018)

It could work, but only for stereo. There's no way to hook all 4 speakers up to it. I know you already said you were okay with stereo, just throwing that out there.

...Also, don't be too disappointed if any jury rigged solution like this doesn't sound the greatest. These speakers were designed to go with that sub, so they're most likely lacking on the low end. It'll still likely sound better than any (cheap) 2.0 set of computer speakers you can find, though.

Once upon a time I had some Bose companion 2 series 3 2.0 speakers. They were the best I ever had, with the exception maybe of that one really old stereo set I rescued. It loses major points though for being in bad shape when I found it, and eventually crapping out on me even after I repaired it (though I realize now I could have done a better job on that, but what's done is done). Now I use a ~$50 soundbar which is about comparable to a standard set of 2.1 computer speakers, but it has connectivity options I like, so there's that.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2018)

I can confirm logitech speakers sound pretty bland when used seperately, they dont do low freqency sounds well (that are meant to go to the sub) - for example i ran my Z5500 and X540 speakers off my HDMI receiver to test them, and they sounded average at best without the sub redirection


----------



## ThatOneNiko (Aug 26, 2018)

A lot of 2.1 systems frequency ranges are balanced for the Sub...so when the Sub isn't in place, the satellites are not going to sound grandeurs or amazing. It is meant to blend with the Sub's frequencies, because the subwoofer's frequencies go higher [for that system]. That's where it is good to get a 2.1 system that has better flow...such as Bass and Mid-bass go to Sub, but the satellites can go down to like 80-90hz and compliment the crossover....so the subwoofer doesn't do any midrange. (it sounds awkward to me when you can hear voices from the subwoofer driver....)

Not to thread steal...my computer sound system runs off 2 Receivers because the subwoofer plate fried on my KLH Subwoofer .
1 Receiver has a speaker selector for a pair of Klipsch R15-M Bookshelf speakers and a pair of 1982 DesignAcoustic PS-8A Point-Source Bookshelf Speakers...and if I want to ad Bass, I turn on my 2nd receiver which a 10" KLH Subwoofer Driver [in its original box] is connected to  to the receiver, and when it is turned on, I switch the main receiver's Speaker Size to small so it turns on the sub output [which the 2nd receiver is connected to and the Crossover on the main receiver is set to 100hz.  It works great actually...but complicated xD


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 26, 2018)

NdMk2o1o said:


> um it does 5.1/7.1 surround, where are you getting stereo from?



You require the use of 3 3.5mm jacks for 5.1 Front L/R, Center/Sub, Rear L/R it doesn't all come from just one jack if you only want stereo ie: Front L/R then you only need one jack and you can find out which jack that is by checking your mobo manual 
and they are like this
 Top 3 Line In (Light Blue)**  *Middle 4 Front Speaker (Lime)***  Bottom 5 Microphone (Pink)** and apparently if you want to use 5.1/7.1 surround you'll need to **To configure 7.1 CH HD Audio, it is required to use an *HD front panel audio module *and enable the multichannel audio feature through the audio driver. **


each of the speakers you're trying to use are connected via RCA type plugs so what you thought at first (the 1 x 3.5mm jack to 2 x RCA) is your best bet


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2018)

He would have to cut off those RCA ends, and strip the wires, exposing the bare speaker wire. Hopefully inside they look something like this: note those are banana plugs on the ends and irrelevant this post, I'm throwing the pic up to show how that wire has red and black wires inside so you can tell which is "hot" and "ground". Doesn't have to be red and black though, as long as there's _some_ way to tell them apart.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Mussels said:


> I can confirm logitech speakers sound pretty bland when used seperately, they dont do low freqency sounds well (that are meant to go to the sub) - for example i ran my Z5500 and X540 speakers off my HDMI receiver to test them, and they sounded average at best without the sub redirection


Yup because speakers are mid and high



hat said:


> He would have to cut off those RCA ends, and strip the wires, exposing the bare speaker wire. Hopefully inside they look something like this: note those are banana plugs on the ends and irrelevant this post, I'm throwing the pic up to show how that wire has red and black wires inside so you can tell which is "hot" and "ground". Doesn't have to be red and black though, as long as there's _some_ way to tell them apart.




If they make adapters to go from rca to straight wire that would be better than cutting them

Here we go

https://www.amazon.com/Speaker-Adaptor-High-Level-Signal-Connection/dp/B013Z75RD4


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2018)

Didn't even think of that... but it's probably a bit pricey for the OP, who seems to want a cheap/quick solution to using these things. If it were me I'd probably just cut them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2018)

hat said:


> Didn't even think of that... but it's probably a bit pricey for the OP, who seems to want a cheap/quick solution to using these things. If it were me I'd probably just cut them.



That ain't very pricey and also you know the little adapters are way cheaper than a amplifier anyway


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2018)

Well, OP seems to want to do this as cheaply as possible. He's already looking at spending 12 bucks on a receiver; now he's looking at another 8 when he could just cut the wires and wire them in directly. As far as running without an amp, we pretty much already determined that it's possible, but it's gonna be really bad. These are speakers, not headphones, they need some kind of power source besides whatever comes through a 3.5mm audio jack to even try to sound right.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 26, 2018)

hat said:


> Well, OP seems to want to do this as cheaply as possible. He's already looking at spending 12 bucks on a receiver; now he's looking at another 8 when he could just cut the wires and wire them in directly. As far as running without an amp, we pretty much already determined that it's possible, but it's gonna be really bad. These are speakers, not headphones, they need some kind of power source besides whatever comes through a 3.5mm audio jack to even try to sound right.



He is not going to want to cut those wires belonging to a Logitech set, he may want to sell them later on.


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2018)

Well, I suppose that's up to him to decide.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 26, 2018)

Just to clarify, I have already bought a small desktop amp from Amazon after remembering I bought one a few years ago to power some hungry akg headphones, also no need to strip wires or use an adaptor as the amp has two rca connectors but I'll only be using two of them for now on my desktop, not looking for a surround solution.


----------

